# Louisiana Tri tip



## pondman (Aug 4, 2010)

I live in central louisiana. tri tip is something you don't expect to find around here.I was in albertsons this week and spotted a couple of small tri tips in their meat counter. I grabbed one up and started researching cooking methods.I went for the high heat grill with a little wood smoke. pulled it off at 140 internal and let it rest for 10 min.Those people in california know what there talking about it was great.I bet it would be good on that infa red sapo


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 4, 2010)

Great lookin' Tri Tip Pondman and pretty good lookin' tater and salad. We have the same problem in Ohio --- no Tri Tip


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 4, 2010)

Great looking tri tip, one of my favorite meals


----------



## Griff (Aug 4, 2010)

Those are some fine pics of a fine piece of meat.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice job Poundman. We do tri-tip a lot here. Cook it direct over some red oak for smoke and it's out of this world. Yours looks great.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 4, 2010)

You a lucky man! I had to tell the Butcher at WD what one was.


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 4, 2010)

Good lookin Tri Tip but can I make one bold suggestion? For me, reaching an internal temp of 140 on a Tri Tip is a little too much, Tri (sorry I couldn't resist) pulling it off a little sooner and let that fine piece of meat rest fer a spell then slice it up. Just my .02.


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 5, 2010)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> You a lucky man! I had to tell the Butcher at WD what one was.



Ron how do I explain to a butcher what a Tri Tip is? He most recently sold me a "Beef Loin Bottom Sirloin Roast," as a Tri Tip replacement. Is a Tri Tip a roast or a steak? I've only had Tri Tip once, but want more and don't want to have to move to California to get it


----------



## TimBear (Aug 5, 2010)

BBQBUZZ, The tri tip is called the bottom sirloin (by technical terms), it comes right off the top sirloin and crosses over the sirloin tip. Years ago there were some packing houses that would cut the tri tip in half when they were pulling off the sirloin tip (they didn't know any better back then), then they realized that this piece of meat was really flavorful and tender so they started to seam it out and call it the triangle tip roast. My family has been cooking these since the early 1980's (could be as far back as 1978) and it is one of our favorite cuts of meat.


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Tim, now I need to find a butcher who is a knowledgeable as you. Maybe I'll print out your response and take it to the butcher with me.  I am amazed that it is such a popular cut on the West Coast, but almost unheard of in the Mid-West  I've had some and now I want more.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 5, 2010)

They actually have a # for it in their Butcher meat cutting manual at WD. The Butcher had just not ever seen it. 'Ask A Butcher' Steve Graves told me how to ask for one and it worked. All I have to do now is give them a few days notice so they don't cut the whole thing up before hand.


----------



## pondman (Aug 5, 2010)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> Good lookin Tri Tip but can I make one bold suggestion? For me, reaching an internal temp of 140 on a Tri Tip is a little too much, Tri (sorry I couldn't resist) pulling it off a little sooner and let that fine piece of meat rest fer a spell then slice it up. Just my .02.


Thanks toby ! I think I'll pull The next one at 130 and let it rest . The temp should come up a little. That is if I can get some more. I talked to the butcher at albertsons ( he knew what they were) he said he had some more coming in this weekend.I'll be there waiting.


----------



## Tri Tip (Aug 7, 2010)

Good looken Tri Tip. Those things rise 12-15 degrees when resting. Get some Red Oak and you'll be loven it!!! Thanks for sharing. P.S. I've been wanting one of them grills too.


----------



## Chuckwagonbbqco (Aug 9, 2010)

I would like to explain "carving tri tip for maximum tenderness"

Your posted pictures are awesome, and you stated that the tri-tip was tender. Every step for optimum tenderness was taken -except for the important one. I am in support of your statements, but the tri-tip can be "more" tender.

Look closely at your pictures----look at the pronounced grain in the tri-tip. You chose to carve the tri-tip about 30 degrees off of the grain. The closer that you can get to perpendicular(90degrees) the more tender the meat will become. "My Gawd" the meat was tender you say-----but--it can be improved. I am not here to criticize---I want YOUR tri-tip to be the best there is. I want you to learn from lessons that I learned in a harder way ---years ago'

The tri-tip is shaped like a "Boomerang"-----it has a "Point" and two "wings."  The grain ALWAYS runs at about 15 degrees off of the point.  START carving at the "POINT" perpendicular to the grain.  The pieces will get longer and longer in size---at some point the lengths are halved. The cuts will melt in your mouth.  

DO NOT BELEIVE ME---PROVE ME WRONG----I am just an old fat guy that has cooked millions of pounds of tri-tip over the last 40 years. Take a single tri-tip and cut 6 or seven slices perpendicular to the grain. Then cut the remainder of the tri-tip in half ---and cut ONE piece parrallel to the grain----taste it yourself. The more you chew it--the bigger it gets-----but wait ---the rest of it was tender. PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR SLICING METHODS.

Someday we will meet----I want to see some kick-ass tri-tip------the best that I have ever tasted. Experiment with slicing "PERPENDICULAR" to the grain------not 15 degrees ----not 30 degrees-------not 45 deegrees----"PERPENDICULAR"---90 degrees------You can thank me later


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Chuckwagonbbqco said:
			
		

> I would like to explain "carving tri tip for maximum tenderness"
> 
> Your posted pictures are awesome, and you stated that the tri-tip was tender. Every step for optimum tenderness was taken -except for the important one. I am in support of your statements, but the tri-tip can be "more" tender.
> 
> ...




A picture is worth a thousand words. Would this be the correct way to slice this Tri Tip?


----------

